# Had my picture taken with the President today...



## friedmud (Jul 31, 2012)

So... I had my picture taken with President Obama today (because of this: http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2012/07/23/president-obama-honors-outstanding-early-career-scientists ) and of course during the whole thing I was watching the White House photographers.

They were all using exclusively Canon gear. Each had a pair of 5D Mark II's. One had a 24-70L on one and a 50mm f/1.4. The other had a 24-70L and it was hard to tell what the other lens was. I think it was an 85mm f/1.2... but it might have been a 50mm f/1.4. I'm not quite sure.

The one that took the group photo was using a Pocket Wizard to set off two extremely powerful strobes that were pointed directly up (to bounce off the wall and ceiling in front of the group). They used the 24-70L to take the group shot.

It was pretty cool to watch them work... definitely professional work ethic... they followed the president around smoothly, not getting in his way while he worked through the room talking to people.

I haven't seen the photos yet, I'll post back with them when / if I ever get my hands on them. I don't know what kind of resolution to expect though ;-)


----------



## friedmud (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh - one more anecdote.

During the actual ceremony (not at the White House) the pro photog was using all Nikon gear. It was a D700 with a big ass flash (I don't know Nikon gear) and what appeared to be a 70-200 f/2.8... but it seemed at times as if it must have been wider than that (she got 5 guys standing side by side from ~15 feet away).

I might have pictures of her and her gear... I haven't looked at the photos my dad got with my 7D + 70-200 f/4L yet....


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats on the award! Looks like a really good one. I was looking down the names trying to figure out who Mr friedmud is, but couldn't figure it out 

Still using 5d2's? That's kinda a surprise. I would have figured 1D's, or 5d3's by now. Interesting.


----------



## elflord (Aug 1, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Still using 5d2's? That's kinda a surprise. I would have figured 1D's, or 5d3's by now. Interesting.



Exactly. The 5DII has bad autofocus, and 5DII bodies stopped working the moment the 5DIII was announced. My take on it is that they're trying to decide whether to get the 5D Mk IV or wait for the 5D Mk V.


----------



## friedmud (Aug 1, 2012)

elflord said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Still using 5d2's? That's kinda a surprise. I would have figured 1D's, or 5d3's by now. Interesting.
> ...



lol.... I posted this in part because they were using 50mm's, the "old" 24-70L's and 5D2's.... all things that have been labeled "bad" on this forum :

Just goes to show that even in this high-profile instance all of this gear is still used!


----------



## friedmud (Aug 1, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Congrats on the award! Looks like a really good one. I was looking down the names trying to figure out who Mr friedmud is, but couldn't figure it out



Thanks!

I actually linked the wrong press release! I linked the one from last year - I've fixed it now ;-)

BTW - I work at Idaho National Laboratory.... does that narrow it down? ;-)



Drizzt321 said:


> Still using 5d2's? That's kinda a surprise. I would have figured 1D's, or 5d3's by now. Interesting.



Hehe - I thought there would be some discussion along those lines.

Personally, if the gear is working... and you're used to it... why not keep on trucking?


----------



## ronderick (Aug 1, 2012)

friedmud said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Still using 5d2's? That's kinda a surprise. I would have figured 1D's, or 5d3's by now. Interesting.
> ...



Well, there's probably a camera gear storage somewhere in the building. The photographer's not going to bring his whole collection there ;D

As for using the 5D2... it's a reliable body despite its age, and if there's no problem with it why replace it? Then again, taxpayers will not be too thrilled about having to pay for replacements each time a new professional camera becomes available. There is a limit on how you can use public money after all 8)


----------



## EchoLocation (Aug 1, 2012)

congrats on the award and recognition!
that is awesome that you got to meet the President! Definitely a once in a lifetime type experience.
It's also interesting to hear the rundown from a camera gear perspective(not an often occurrence.)
Your Dad must have been thrilled!


----------



## aldvan (Aug 1, 2012)

First of all, congratulations for the award...
Some time ago, History or Discovery channel, I don't remember precisely, presented a long and detailed program about The House photographers. It was a very nice program, showing a very nice and old fashioned people, able to interact continuously with POTUS, but in a delicate and elegant way. President's life is covered by his photographer minute by minute, and relationships between the two are friendly and familiar. The amount of the daily shots is really impressive, both color and b&w. They use both Canon and Nikon gear, preferring not intrusive bodies as 5D. As every real pro, familiarity and perfect integration with the equipment is definitely more important than showing up with the newest toys...


----------



## friedmud (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words! Winning this award has been amazing!

It was awesome to see the whitehouse photographers at work. So smooth and in control of their craft. What a damn cool job too: they getto see and be around all the most influential people in the world. I'll definitely have to see if I can dig up that special on them...

I wonder what they use for cataloging... Lightroom? Or do they have something custom built? Do they shoot in RAW? So many questions. I was going to snag one of them after the picture to ask, but I got hung up talking to some people and they left before I had a chance.

Maybe I can use some of my new contacts at the White House to get some info...


----------

